# your favorite sandwich



## thanoushef (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, I was remembering the scene from "Spanglish" where adam sandler makes a sandwich..I think it was a Bacon, lettuce, tomato, monterey jack w/ a sunny side up egg on artisan bread or something. I recently made that sandwich and it tasted great. However, I was wondering if you guys had any favorite sandwiches of your own you'd like to share that might tantalize our taste buds and further them into what could become the future sandwiches of tomorrow. Maybe something you'd like to see on a menu sometime that seems so simple, tastes good and is hard to forget. I know when I goto dairy queen (this is off topic but) I like to order an oreo blizzard with vanilla ice cream and peanut butter sauce. (Mmm...music to my ears) anyway, yea..I'll stop talking now.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

My top choices (and this is like asking to pick a favorite child!) have to be classic BLT's, and Reubens. But one sandwich I had a long time back which was awesome, you should try it was a nice dark pumpernickle with cream cheese, swedish lingonberries, and Kentucky ham. Amazingly good!:bounce:


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

My wife used to make a peanut butter and jelly with bananas, shredded coconut, golden raisins and walnuts. Not my favorite, but memorable none the less. A BLT with avocado ranks up there...Corned beef or pastrami on anything....um, this is going to be a long list I'd better narrow it down and get back to you...lol


----------



## thanoushef (Apr 19, 2008)

I remember countless turkey sandwiches, tons of salami, ham & cheese sandwiches, roast beef sandwiches weren't that popular in my days but I always liked any sandwich basically, especially if it has bacon. bacon, avocado, fresh sliced turkey breast, with cranberry sauce & fresh mozzerella is probably my favorite sandwich. maybe replace the cranberry sauce with lingon berry sauce? that sounds pretty tasty. then put it on a french baguette or even make an hors d'oeuvres out of it would be even better. maybe if you didn't use bread and used a wrap of some kind to minus out the starch and concentrate only on the meats would be even better. who knows? i'm in the process of making the ultimate sandwich and ill take pics of it when it's complete. thanks for the input.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Primanti Brothers, in Pittsburgh:


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

I always enjoyed sandwiches on baguettes when the makings were of a high quality and quanities were kept to a minimum. Think a quality butter and a superb meat , iberico ham maybe, sliced very thin and with the butter spread conservatively. Or prosciutto di parma with a semisoft triple cream french cheese. 

Then of course remember to pair a good sandwich with a good beer for a traditional farmers lunch. In this case the sandwich is french with a little spanish meat so a belgian beer that isn't too sweet should do nicely, a dryer double perhaps.

Another favorite of mine is an open-faced sandwich with a Maryland Bluecrab-cake. Toasted pumperknicle soaks up the buttler that will inevitibly escape the crabcake.

Pair crabcake with the 90 minute IPA from Dogfishhead Brewery out of Deleware. The crab and butter is flavorful and rich enough to hold up to the hop bitterness of such a big IPA and the brewery is in close proximity to the crab.

What do you think?


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

A friend of mine is the sandwich queen. She is a fabulous cook who doesn’t share my abiding passion for baking. When she was toying with going into business with a sandwich shop that was delivery only she had me make up a variety of breads for testing out her ideas. I got to taste test everything and it made me fall in love with the art of the sandwich. 
It has been a few years, she got married and became a domestic goddess instead of opening the sandwich shop, but my favorite was a grilled chicken breast with pesto, tomato, provolone and red leaf lettuce on challah.
I’m going to have to give her a call now and have her refresh my memory. I remember which breads she had me make (semolina, challah, croissants, and rye), but I forgot all the other combinations she came up with.


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

Seconded. I thank god I live near a Primanti's.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

A Hispanic workmate took me to a local out-of-the-way Mexican place that has some authentic food. I got a sandwich called the "Torta Ahogada" or "drowned sandwich". 
It was filled with carne asada, rf beans, avacodo, on birote bread, and the whole thing was drenched with a spicy red sauce made with chile arbol and lots of onions. It was delicious. Both times this week!
Other meat fillings available are pastor, pallo, carnitas, camarones, lengua, hamon and chorizo.

h.


----------



## miseinplace (Jan 18, 2007)

Thomas keller was the consultant on that movie. that is his sandwich, im not surprised the flavors were good.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Crunchy peanut butter and beetroot
Crunchy veg :- Carrot, celery, red onion,mixed peppers mixed with cream cheese and pecan nuts, in a wrap with lots of lambs lettuce


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

A french dip made with leftover prime rib. Now thats a sandwich:lol:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Couldn't agree more chrose!!!!!

But then I'd have to add an old Walgreen's counter pattymelt and the Southern style Hot Browns. Sorry Kentucky, I go with the Georgia and Virginia styles on this one. Then there's an old Cork'n'Cleaver Prime and Cheddar, a good tuna melt from anywhere and an oldschool TGI Friday's Hot Sicilian.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

well I have two favorites. First and foremost is a Tomato sandwich. Good white bread, thick slices of Fresh Ripe Tomatoes, lots of Hellman's and just the right amount of salt and pepper. Nothing in the world is tastier.

Second, and not far behind, is thick slices of a good quality liverwurst, paper thin sliced Bermuda Onion, Hellman's on one side and Grey Poupon on the other. Heaven. :smiles:


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I have to say it is also a liverwurst sandwich on good quality grain bread, thinly sliced red onion and good old Plocman's mustard...delicious!


----------



## nbolmer (Jun 8, 2008)

My favorite is the venerable french-dip au jus on a crusty sourdough baguette, but with grilled off tri-tip and a smoked cheese (gouda, edam, etc). The juice soaks up with the melty cheese, and the beef give some chew.


----------



## wereback (Jun 8, 2008)

my favorite is pretty simple. i like to take 2 pieces of greek pita, lightly toasted, and cover it in hummus (can be any kind you like). I then like to put on freshly sliced thin roast beef and occasionally some cheddar cheese slices (sharp).


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

That was a really gross recipe you posted on the recipe forum. how come you're not advocating canibalism for sandwiches?


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Im a burger guy through and through. 

:smiles:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Check out wereback's Thread in the recipe forum. I've asked Nicko to have a look. Unless i'm missing something it's bloody awful. Actually, I find it downright nasty and in very bad taste


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I saw it, not just nasty and in bad taste, creepy too.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Is it a joke? Im deff. creeped out now. 

It would be good with another white meat however.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Right now, my favorite is a "wishin" sandwich, 'cause I'm wishin' that this forum be returned to those for whom it was intended, professionals.

What's your favorite sandwich....belongs at a forum for homecooks.


----------



## pork receipe (Jun 14, 2008)

My favorite sandwich would be the "peanut butter with lots of choco chips" and "thousand island sauce with grilled pineapples"...

You must think I'm a weird person, but I loved these two kinds of sandwich recipes all of my heart.


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

Smoked Chicken, Mayo, Pesto, Goats cheese, rocket and spinach, if of course, you can squeeze it all between two lumps of bread!


----------



## lola35 (May 20, 2007)

Herb Focaccia bread with roast beef, Havarti cheese,mixed field greens, tomatoes and pesto mayo...ummmmmmmm

or steakums on a hoagie with lots of peppers and onions and cheese sauce.


----------

